# router hell



## andych (Jul 24, 2005)

im trying to configure my router,everytime i put in the routrs IP,cayman 3000 pops up and asks me for my password,well nothing,wont accepy it and im going NUTS,,,anyone help?..
new to computers,new to mac,still learning.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 24, 2005)

Well, lets start with a few basic questions:
- What is your router? Eg: Brand, Model, etc.
- How are you trying to configure it? What program do you run, etc?
- What is cayman 3000?


----------



## dirky (Jul 25, 2005)

The default login for Cayman routers is admin, and the password is the serial number of the unit.  You can find the serial number on the bottom of the router.  It's a 7-digit number.  So unless you've changed the configuration, this will allow you to log in to the router.

This information should be in the manual for your router - RTFM!!!


----------



## andych (Jul 27, 2005)

been trying to configure my router to a specific site,im using cayman 3000,i get into the page and give the password but then it promts me for another password and none work with it..why am i firewalled?.


----------



## MacFreak (Jul 27, 2005)

Have you look Netopia's website abouit Cayman 3000?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 27, 2005)

Isn't this the same thing (or VERY similar) to the thread you've already started with replies you may not have even tried yet?

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=233481


----------

